# Hackintosh : partir sur de bonne base



## freed201 (16 Octobre 2013)

Salut à tous

Ne trouvant pas d'ordi Apple répondant à mes besoins ( ordi puissant mais sans dépensez 5000 euros dans un MAC PRO, ni de perdre l'ecran quand ton imac ne marche plus), je me lance dans le hackintosh. (encore si y'avait un imac 21 avec le même processeur que le 27 (I7) et la même carte graphique, j'aurais peut être pris.. et encore RAM non changeable.. ).

Un projet que je terminerais avant noel

Histoire de partir sur de bonne base voila quelques questions 

- Pour la Config, je vais faire confiance au buyer's guide de tonymacx86. Si je dis pas de bêtise, en prenant ce qui est indiqué dans cette liste, j'ai aucun risque d'être incompatible (ou un petit ?)

- Au sujet des mises a jours de l'OS, comment faire cela bien : attendre que tous les elements ont été testé par un gars et on le lance ?
- j'ai entendu des proleme d'ouverture de FCPX avec un hackintosh... en savez vous plus

Merci d'avance pour ce petit neewbie en hackintosh qu'a pas un enorme niveau en anglais donc qui espere un coup de main des frenchies


----------



## johndu13 (17 Octobre 2013)

tu devrais réfléchir d'avantage au possibilités


car autant un produit apple peut meuler windows sans problème 
autant l'inverse j'ai plusieurs fois rencontrer le problème 

je ne dis pas que ça ne marche pas , je dis simplement que ce n'est pas évident 


pour quel besoin as tu besoin d'une machine puissante ?

tu sais que mac c'est avant tout du matos pour ''pro'' donc exit les jeux


est-ce pour du montage video ?


----------



## Locke (17 Octobre 2013)

Allez, va faire un grand tour ici... itOtOScreenCast - Tutoriels Mac & Hackintosh ...c'est en français et l'auteur est membre des forums.


----------



## freed201 (17 Octobre 2013)

Merci , je vais aller voir le lien 

Je vais mieux vous expliquer mon projet !

*Besoin :*
- Réalisation de vidéo multiCam avec FCPX (les vidéos venant de cameras differentes, obligation de passer par prores ou proxy). En ce moment (pour la sortie de mon nouveau site de cours de piano), je fais 10 vidéos par semaine (de 5 à 10 minutes environ).
- MOA avec cubase : arrangement de morceau et enregistrement multi piste (carte son MOTU) avec instrument virtuel gourmand
- Un peu de developpement (mais rien de méchant)
- un peu de photoshop
- un peu de motion
- Pas de jeu et un peu de bureautique (mais bon ca !!!! ca change rien)

*Mon ordi actuel*
macbook pro 2011 I5 RAM : 8 gigas 2HDD : 1 SSD et Un normal
Probleme : ca rame trop avec FCPX. obligé de "freezer (précalculer) les pistes virtuelles avec cubase

*Pourquoi pas un Imac*
- Ecran payé jetable (une fois qu'on change d'ordi on perd l'ecran
- Perte du firewire (pour ma carte son) sans adaptateur (j'aime pas les adaptateurs pour l'audio)
- et surtout HDD non changeable : d'ici 3 ans, les HDD auront enormement évolué et donc pas de possibilité d'en mettre un nouveau (ce que j'ai fais dans mon macbook pro et ca l'a bien boosté

Voila , vous savez tout
C'est donc une utilisation PRO mais (oui y'a souvent un mais) : ma forme juridique (micro BNC) n'a pas de frais. Je paye donc l'ordi plein pot (voir plus car avec charge social).. Le mac pro est donc hors budget (même si on connait pas le prix.. il le sera pour moi)


----------



## johndu13 (17 Octobre 2013)

j'allais justement te dire qu'un mac pro serait BEAUCOUP  plus intéressant au vue de ton utilisation , tu as était plus rapide que moi 

un portable n'est pas fais pour fonctionner a plein régime tout le temps !
je parle de ceux qui ont une carte dédié
et je ne parle pas de limac !


maintenant le mac pro serait l'idéal 
 en plus d'un écran apple thunderbolt pour avoir la résolution adéquate 

tu devrais attendre la fin du mois  pour voire ce qu'il en est ...(prix exact et pas des estimation actuelle de 4000 a 12000$ 

et si je ne me trompe pas  avec ton statut tu dois avoir la possibilité de faire un micro crédit au sein de la société 


au pire j'ai cru voire des carte video spécialement conçu pour mac  en externe
en rajout avec un mac mini en i7 et bombé de ram ça pourrait peut être le faire 
il faut se renseigner 



ps/ ça frezze car le cpu est a 99%  ou ça freeze car tes programme sont trop gourmands ?
car sinon éventuellement passée sur 2 ssd et beaucoup plus de ram 
juste un essai pour voire si tu gagne en confort 

tout dépend si c'est le proc qui en peut plus ou le reste (ram et disque mecanique

peut être voire aussi avec le nouvel os mavericks qui est des performant (si ton mac est compatible


----------



## freed201 (17 Octobre 2013)

Pour les freezes, je me suis mal exprimé.. C'est une fonctionnalité de cubase pour recuperer du CPU et de la RAM (c'est comme un rendu sur FCPX). En gros ca calcul pour avoir un fichier audio qui est lut a la place de l'instrument virtuel. Le truc bien c'est que ca permet de recuperer du CPU et de la RAM, le truc pas bien c'est qu'il faut faire le calcul à chaque modification du fichier... C'est donc lourd a utiliser.

Sinon pour le mac pro, je trouve ca trop cher (les estimations, c'est pour ca que je vais attendre quand même , mais si venant de apple, faut pas rêver). en gros je prefere mettre 2x 2500 que 1fois 5000 (donc dans 2 ans, racheter un ordi quitte a revendre l'ancien).

Pour les cartes vidéos deportées, je connaissais pas mais le principe du "j'ajoute un truc par ci, un truc pas la en bout de scotch car l'ordi n'est pas ce que je voulais" c'est pas mon truc. (mais je vais regarder car j'me trompe peut être).

Pour finir, le probleme est pas d'avoir les sioux mais de les dépenser.. Je pourrais potentiellement acheter un ordi à 6000... mais après j'ai plus de salaire... ou je peux plus offrir de cadeau à ma fille..... le choix est fait... 

En tout cas merci de vos réponses.. ca m'aide a me positionner sur mon choix
- Attendre les prochaines revelations de apple
- voir ce que je peux avoir pour 2000/2500 et faire mon choix

Au fait, super le site en francais sur le hackintosh.. j'ai commencé a sentir la galère à venir.. mais bon j'aime bien la bidouille alors..


----------



## fanou (31 Octobre 2013)

hello,
j'ai moi aussi en projet de passer au hackintosh.
j'ai un mac pro nehalem que je vais passer en seconde machine et la canette à 3500 euros ne me fait plus rêver.
Je vais attendre des retours supplémentaires sur les installs de maverick et je me lance.
Mon besoin: retouche de gros fichiers raw, traitements batch photo et encodage video.
Je  vais partir sur du i7, une gforce gtx 760 et pour le reste je vais  fouiller les forums afin de trouver ce qu'il y a de + compatible.
Je repasserais par là vous raconter mes expériences


----------



## Galekal (1 Novembre 2013)

Locke a dit:


> Allez, va faire un grand tour ici... itOtOScreenCast - Tutoriels Mac & Hackintosh ...c'est en français et l'auteur est membre des forums.



C'est une bonne adresse que tu indiques là. Que du top pour le hackintosh de la toussaint.


----------



## thierry37 (4 Novembre 2013)

Ils t'ont conseillé vers le MacPro, moi, ce sera dans l'autre sens, vers les hackintosh.

Je connais peu le site iToto, car j'avais trouvé TonyMac en premier. (et partant du principe qu'il y a plus de monde sur leur forum, j'y suis resté) 

Si tu comprends bien l'anglais, faut vraiment aller y lire.



freed201 a dit:


> j'ai commencé a sentir la galère à venir.. mais bon j'aime bien la bidouille alors..



Si tu choisis une configuration bien éprouvée, déjà réalisée par 4 ou 5 personnes, tu ne risques pas grand chose.
Choisi plutot quelque chose qui ne demande pas trop de bidouille dans les fichiers et l'installation. C'est plus sûr.

En attendant les nouveaux MacPro et leur prix, tu peux déjà te faire une idée des composants et de ce que tu peux monter pour 2500.


Par contre, il faudra bien réfléchir qu'en partant sur un hackintosh pour ton boulot, tu as un risque d'avoir un problème au mauvais moment.
(mais en même temps, si tu peux pas prendre le macpro, faut bien continuer à bosser... ou alors, se rabattre sur un imac / macbook pro, pour être sûr d'être chez Apple)


Il n'y a pas beaucoup d'activité "hackintosh" sur ce forum. J'ai vu plus de retour chez Macbidouille.
Reste à tester aussi iToto et surtout TonyMac si aucun problème en anglais.


----------



## gillyns (5 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,
Ayant toujours vécu dans l'univers du Mac, il y a 3 ans je voulais remplacer mon iMac par un Mac Pro, mais en voyant la différence de prix pour l'équivalent en pièces de PC, je me suis lancé dans un hackintosh. J'ai monté un Intel core i7, une ATI HD Radeon 5870, 4go de ram et d'autres composants, le tout dans un boitier de PowerMac G5 (quasi identique au Mac Pro, à la différence qu'il ne possède qu'un seul lecteur DVD, mais plus facile à modder vu la place gagnée).
Au début quand on se sais pas trop quoi faire, c'est un peu difficile de comprendre comment installer correctement Mac OS X sur des bases de PC, mais une fois l'installation terminée tout fonctionne comme sur un vrai Mac Pro (pour la moitié du prix).
Aujourd'hui j'ai toujours la même machine (que je viens de passer sous Mavericks) et j'en suis plus que content. le seul désavantage c'est que je n'ai pas thunderbolt. (mais j'ai firewire, usb3,eSATA,...)
Je trouve qu'aujourd'hui le nouveau Mac Pro a perdu sa seule utilité : pouvoir remplacer des composants pour booser la machine au lieu de la remplacer. Même les disques dur doivent etre externes, sans compter comment améliorer la carte graphique : meme avec thunderbolt c'est assez compliqué de tout avoir externe a l'ordinateur...
Bref je suis entièrement pour les produits Apple, pour leur design, mais le prix est excessif (une hausse des prix est justifiée : un OS plus abouti, et un beau design, mais doubler le prix c'est un peu trop) et là 3000&#8364; pour une canette où tout est externe c'est injustifiable.
De mon point de vue Apple ne vend plus LA machine customisable, et tout est trop cher donc la solution du hackintosh devient indéniable.


----------



## freed201 (13 Novembre 2013)

thierry37 a dit:


> Par contre, il faudra bien réfléchir qu'en partant sur un hackintosh pour ton boulot, tu as un risque d'avoir un problème au mauvais moment.
> (mais en même temps, si tu peux pas prendre le macpro, faut bien continuer à bosser... ou alors, se rabattre sur un imac / macbook pro, pour être sûr d'être chez Apple)



C'est pour ca que je veux faire mon Hachintosh maintenant, histoire de conserver mon macbook pro le plus longtemps possible.

Mon boulot a l'avantage de ne pas être "urgent", dans le sens ou c'est moi qui décide de la date de fin. Je réalise des vidéos pour moi (et non pas pour un client).. donc si y'a 2 jours de plus, ben elle sera en ligne 2 jours plus tard. (site de cours de musique en ligne). L'urgence est juste que, plus la vidéo est prete tot, plus y'a de vidéo, plus que je peux gagner de sioux... 

A force de regarder les 2 sites de reference, mon idée commence à mieux se situer.


----------



## thierry37 (14 Novembre 2013)

C'est exactement la première chose à faire : lire en long en large, pour trouver les infos qui correspondent à ton besoin.

Une fois que tu auras un peu compris le comment, et que tu auras identifié une première config, il faudra alors t'inscrire sur les forums et poser ta question.

En partant déjà sur les composants qu'on retrouve partout sur les listes et sur les configs à succès, tu peux pas te tromper.
Restera juste à valider ton panier et à voir comment monter / installer tout ça.


----------



## fanou (25 Janvier 2014)

ça y est il est monté mon hackintosh...
core i7 4770k@ 4 ghz, msi gt760, ssd samsung pro 840, boitier fractal design R4 (a vomir par rapport à un mac pro pour l'agencement des cables  )
ça tourne comme une horloge, maverick s'installe tout seul...
tout ça pour à peine plus de 1100 
Merci tonymac !


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (26 Janvier 2014)

Config sympa 
Quelle CM?


----------



## fanou (26 Janvier 2014)

ga z87x ud5h !
juste un truc, les 2 ethernet fonctionnent , mais pas en bonding (enfin j'ai pas réussi).


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (26 Janvier 2014)

Et les ports USB3 internes ? (sur la CM) J'ai la Z77X et depuis Mavericks, plus moyen d'en tirer quoi que ce soit...
Pour les ports ethernet, tu as utilisé quoi comme KEXT ? Jamais testé sur les miens ceci dit.


----------



## fanou (28 Janvier 2014)

J'ai 10 ports USB, tous sont ok.
Pour ethernet le truc de base dans multibeast, l'intel hnak's.
il suffit de suivre une build sur tonymac, avec la même carte mère.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (28 Janvier 2014)

fanou a dit:


> J'ai 10 ports USB, tous sont ok.


Via les 2 ports internes de la CM ? Les ports arrières de la CM fonctionnent aussi nickel. Mais bizarrement, que ce soit un icybox (avec ports USB et port SD/CF) ou le double ports USB de façade fournit en accessoire branché sur n'importe lequel des ports internes restent totalement muets.


----------



## fanou (29 Janvier 2014)

il y a 6 ports usb 3 sur l'arrière et 4 sur le boitier branchés sur la carte mere (2 usb  3 et 2 usb 2)


----------



## Hasgarn (7 Février 2014)

Fanou, ton impression sur le GTX 760 m'intéresse grandement.
C'est bruyant, assez puissant ?
Ma config se rapprocherait énormément de la tienne.


----------



## fanou (9 Février 2014)

c'est pas bruyant du tout... il y a des gros ventilos: MSI N760 TF 2GD5/OC Carte Graphique Nvidia GeForce GTX 760
C'est presque trop puissant pour moi, mais je ne joue pas énormément.
Par contre la carte est en rade depuis hier soir... elle n'a pas survécu a the voice...
elle fait de carré et des patés de couleur partout.
Pour une carte qui a à peine un mois 
Retour a l'expéditeur. C'est la seconde fois que je vois ça sur une nvidia. 
Je vais voir ce que propose ATI moi


----------



## freed201 (9 Février 2014)

J'ai lancé le sujet et je donne pas de news.. pas bien.

Ma config est presque montée. Voila ce que j'ai
- GA-Z87X-UD5H
- i7-4770k
- Un SSD M500 et un HDD
- Alim Corsair 650
- RAM : Corsair CML16GX3M2A1600C10 16Go
- Corsair Watercooling pour CPU Hydro Series H60
- BoitierNZXT H2
- Carte PCI pour le wiki et une autre pour le firewire reconnu directement (si vous voulez le nom je peux vous la donner)

En dehors d'un probleme de branchement/reglage de la pompe du watercooling (qui a faillit faire griller le CPU).. maintenant tout marche bien et c'est une tuerie.

Installation hyper facile.. aucun probleme.

Maintenant faut trouver une carte graphique compatible FCPX 10.1.1 et maverick qui coute dans les 200 max... des idées


----------



## HairTooK (9 Février 2014)

Pour ce qui est de ta CG, je ne sais pas si celle que j'ai choisi pour mon Hackintosh est compatible FCPX par contre ce qui est sure c'est qu'elle l'est parfaitement pour PP et AE avec la prise en charge de l'OpenGl 2,1 et CUDA en Version Driver 5,5

c'est la GeForce GTX 660 OC - 2 Go

je lui ai mis ce WB :

EK Water Blocks - WaterBlock VGA EK-FC660 GTX NICKEL - PLEXI - Waterblock VGA - Complet NVidia GTX 6xx

j'en suis hyper ravis !

dis moi qu'as tu pris comme dongle Bluetooth ?

@+


----------



## fanou (9 Février 2014)

moi j'ai mis un ventirad noctua. c'est gros mais ça ne risque pas de fuir, et c'est moins cher que ce vous avez monté.
Il y a une raison pour monter du watercooling ?


----------



## HairTooK (10 Février 2014)

Oui et en fait elle est assez simple, je n'avais pas de budget illimité et donc j'ai fait en grande partie avec ce que j'avais déjà ici des mes années OC et autres...

Entre autre une tour très fonctionnelle avec un tripe ventirad et tous les WB, je n'avais qu'à remettre au gout du jour le WB de la 660 GTX et la fixation du WB processeur pour passer d'un 939 à un 1150...

Sinon avant d'attaquer mon projet Hackintosh, je ne suis pas sure que je me serais à nouveau lancé dans un WC, mais maintenant que j'y ai re-goûté, je ne suis pas sure que je ferais sans à l'avenir, les ventilos sont tous au minimum tout le temps, même sous after effects lors de traitements de grosses séquences ou les effets s'empilent bon train, je ne monte pas au dessus de 38°/40° pour GPU et CPU, c'est très confortable.

j'ai tout détaillé ici: http://forums.macg.co/bricolo-and-h...tercooled-top-reste-une-question-1240503.html

@+


----------

